# Das optimale Trollingboot



## volkerm (5. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe mich nach reiflicher Überlegung entschlossen, mein Bootsprojekt (Shetland Alaska 600) Ostsee- trollingtauglich auszubauen.
Auf was ist zu achten?
Welche Kabinenform?
Echtglas- Frontscheibe?
und, und, und...
Immer her mit den Ideen!

Vielen Dank!

Grüße

Volker


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Trollingboot*

Hallo Volker, #h

wie Du sicherlich weist, bin ich an dieser Stelle kein guter Ratgeber. |supergri|bla:
Da laß ich den "Profis" gerne die fachlich fundierten Kommentare. :m
Jedenfalls wünsch ich Dir für die Fortsetzung Deines Projektes viel Durchhaltevermögen, eine nie versiegende Geldquelle  und am Ende das richtige Händchen. :m

Als "Nichtprofi" möchte ich aber dennoch mal meine Vorstellungen äußern.  |rolleyes

Ein überdachter Steuerstand mit Tür wäre für mich wichtig. Dann sind die Chancen, daß die elektonischen Helferlein trocken bleiben, am größten. Da wären wir schon bei den Helferlein. Kartenplotter mit großem Display, ein gutes Echolot, GPS Gerät, Radarreflektor. Eine entsprechende Rutenhalterung auf dem Kabinendach und an den Bootsseiten. Zwei Downrigger ohne elektischen Antrieb. Autopilot. |kopfkrat  Dafür sollte das Büdget schon gut belastet werden. 

Ach ja. Und eine Kombüse für den Smutje. 

Gruß

Rolf   #h


----------



## HD4ever (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Trollingboot*

*hier* mal ne große Ideensammlung :m
kA was du da genau wissen willst .... nen vernünftiger überdachter Fahrstand mit Platz für diversen Ruten aufm dach ist aber schon mal das wichtigste ...


----------



## volkerm (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Trollingboot*

Hallo Leute,

an der Stelle geht es erst einmal um den Rohbau, sprich die Hundehütte.
Der Rest kommt nach Finanzlage.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Trollingboot*

Hallo,

ich bin nun mental weiter.
Die Hütte wird Sitzhöhe haben.
Im Gegensatz zu den englischen cuddies wird sie aber länger werden, damit man sicher trocken sitzen kann.
Was ein Schiebedach bedeutet.
Hat so etwas schon jemand gebaut?
Oder hat jemand ein Boot, wo man Ideen sammeln kann?

Grüße

Volker


----------



## schleppangler (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Trollingboot*

Moin Volker,
ich selbst habe vor 7 Jahren ebenfalls ein Boot ausgebaut 6x2m
alles was vorhanden war ,war eine GFK Bootsschale.
Den Fertigbau und ein Teil meines Ausbaues kannst du dir mal auf meiner HP anschauen.

Nun zu deiner Frage ich selbst habe 5! verschiedene Kabinenaufbauten in den Letzten 7 Jahren ausprobiert und die jetzige ist schon ganz ok.
Wenn ich die lust hätte nochmal was zu ändern dann den Aufbau und zwar wie bei einer Yamarin 5950Big catch.
Dieser Aufbau ist sowohl zum trollen als auch für alle anderen Angelarten mit Abstand der Zweckmäßigste.
Ich würde allerdings versuchen hinten eine Schiebetür einzubauen .
Dieser Aufbau hat folgende Vorteile:
Deine Elektronik bleibt trocken,keine gammelden Stecker oder Kabelanschlüsse.
Nach einem Angeltag kannst du deine Angelgeräte an Bord lassen und schließt die Hütte einfach ab.
Für Anlegemanöver übern Bug kann man vorne einfach hinausgehen, ebenso zum Ankern.
Dadurch kann man die gesammte Bootsbreite für die Kabine nutzen.
Wenn man mit mehreren Personen zum fischen fährt kann einer vorne im Bug fischen.

Eine Art Cuddy, T-Top oder dergleichen würde ich nicht machen.da deine elektronik immer feucht wird ,durch Nebel,Spritzwasser von hinten oder schlicht bei Regen duch Wasser.
Ins dach würde ich ,so wie ich es gemacht habe eine Goit Dachluke oder auch zwei einbauen. Das hat den Vorteil das man diese Luken ein wenig offen stehenlassen kann zwecks Luftzirkulation.
Die frontscheiben würde ich aus heutigen sicht_* immer *_aus Echtglas machen (Sicherheitsglas) da Kunststoff bei Scheibenwischereinsatz zerkratzt und dann bei Sonne blendet wie Sau.

Mehr fällt mir im moment nicht ein.:g

Mfg Kay


----------



## volkerm (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Trollingboot*

Hallo Kollegen,

noch Hinweise?
Die verlängerte Cuddy wird verschließbar gemacht, dann kann ich dort (versichert) Angelzeug drin lassen.
Weiterhin kommt backbord noch eine Bank hin, die gleichzeitig Stauraum ist.
Diese wird mittels eines klapp- oder einschiebbaren Brettes auch als Koje genutzt werden können.
Schiebedach bleibt weg, habe ich im Auto auch nicht.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Fxndlxng (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Trollingboot*



volkerma schrieb:


> dann kann ich dort (versichert) Angelzeug drin lassen.



Moin,

da würde ich noch mal bei der Versicherung anfragen. In der Regel sind trotz abschließbarer Kajüte, darin verstaute Sportgeräte nicht versichert.

Grüße!


----------



## Dxlfxn (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Das optimale Trollingboot*

Hallo,
kommt wirklich drauf an, welche Versicherung man hat. In der Regel kann man persönliche Effekten bei Kaskoversicherungen mitversichern. Man sollte das aber ganz genau abklären und definieren. Die Hausrat, auf die sich viele verlassen, ist definitiv nicht ausreichend.
Ich habe meiner Versicherung eine detaillierte Auflistung incl. Fotos und den tatsächlichen Sicherungsmaßnahmen zugesandt und mir die Deckung dafür erklären lassen.
Bei Booten ist üblicherweise eine geschlossene ( also zugeknöpfte/zugezogene ) Persenning verfahrensüblich. Abgeschlossene Schotts sind eigentlich nicht normal.
Petri


----------

